# INCHEON | The Sharp Songdo Centenial | 131m x 4 | 429ft x 4 | 39 fl x 4 | U/C



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

The Sharp Songdo Centenial, Yeonsu-gu, Incheon, South Korea
131m / Residential / App / 2020-2022

39Fl : x4






























더샵 송도센터니얼


더샵, 새로운 本을 세우다!




www.xn--9i1bjkglh46bgka8t63uewy.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------

